# Alligators as pets



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

My dads best friends keeps one in a 100 gallon. These things are pretty cool to watch especially when they are building their nests.

Anyways Has anyone ever seen these for sale anywher and what were they priced as?

My dads friend told me he bought it for 67 dollars.

I think this is dirt cheap, anyways i just want to kno what they are priced at at your areas.

(ps i am not interested in buying just curious. )


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wrong forum.

Not a pet.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Would some all powerful being move this topic please to the herp forum....

Thank you.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/sees CrocKeeper winding up for an alligator uppercut...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

ridiculous pet, no way you could maintain an adult


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

how big is this alligator in the 100 gallon tank?? and we dont sell them here in ny well atleast not legally lol


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

its not an alligator...its a caymen
they dont get near as big obviously


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

at the petstore we sell em around 130 here in indiana....


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

my cousins buddy was selling his two alligators and equipment and stuff and i was going to buy them but my parents said its either piranhas or alligators. and i knew i wouldnt have the room when they got big so i told him no.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

how big do caymens get? My friend had one but I dont ever know what happen to it, I didnt see it to often. HMM maybe I can get the fishtank it was in...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Caiman (not caymen) are a large group of crocodilians. The Black Caiman is actually larger than an alligator, but is not an issue in captivity due to its CITES 1 status.

Adult male spectecled Caiman are capable of 8 feet in length, and are DANGEROUS animals. Both species of "Dwarf" Caiman are capable of 5' and 6+ feet in adult males....and they are the smallest of the crocodilians.

Regardless of the species kept, size and longevity are the issues...


----------



## xThEbIgOnEx (Feb 8, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> Caiman (not caymen) are a large group of crocodilians. The Black Caiman is actually larger than an alligator, but is not an issue in captivity due to its CITES 1 status.
> 
> Adult male spectecled Caiman are capable of 8 feet in length, and are DANGEROUS animals. Both species of "Dwarf" Caiman are capable of 5' and 6+ feet in adult males....and they are the smallest of the crocodilians.
> 
> Regardless of the species kept, size and longevity are the issues...


my buddy got 1 and he had him for like 6 years and he is about 3 feet a lil nasty bastard the thing is he like me some times ill try to get a pic soon


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

caimans still get way to big to keep as a pet because on that piranha documentary they showed a bunch of them and how they waited for the fishermen to catch a fish then they ran in and stole it


----------



## DEALS2926 (Aug 26, 2006)

i had a dwarf caiman and i will say it was much calmer than my monitor.. of course ur not going to sleep with it or play with it but do you all play with your piranhas? the only hard part that was annoying as sh*t was cleaning the cage and cleaning the water that got dirty 5 minutes after i changed it







its worth it seeing peoples expressions that come over haha but i moved away to college and i wasnt about to give 1/2 of my room to that bitch


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

A caiman would be better since it is smaller, but AN ALLIGATOR!!??!! where does he live, florida (near everglades?)? Well, I don't know, but isn't it endangered because if the snakes invading( the everglades im talking bout anyway)?


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> Caiman (not caymen) are a large group of crocodilians. The Black Caiman is actually larger than an alligator, but is not an issue in captivity due to its CITES 1 status.


I am assuming that means it cannot be imported? And how large to black caimans get if alligators excede 14 feet?


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

caimens are much smaller than alligators.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

As said before, that's not necessarily true. There are species of caimans that grow larger than alligators.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Omnius, Black Caimans can get to about 20 feet.


----------



## jtrotter77 (Feb 7, 2006)

I raised an american alligator from a baby till about 6.5 foot before I donated it to a zoo. it never once even tried to bite me or anyone else. till the day I sold it I still hand fed it. I really miss it sometimes as he was so calm all the time, He lived in the garage and had a 1000 gallon pond he would soak in but mostly stayed on the floor under the basking lamps*had 6 huge heat lamps that pointed to a large slab of slate he would lay on. He knew when it was feeding time because if i brought in food he would stick his head up and grunt till I gave it to him.







also had caiman before spec and dwarf, the dwarf was ok a bit nippy at time but the spec was evil with teeth from 6" when i got him to the 3' or so when i sold him,


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i always thought it would be interesting to have a dwarf but they require lots of space. sure you can stick it in a tank for the first months but eventally it will need a very larger enclosure. thats if you want it to be healthly and happy. i would think a 6foot monster would need around a 12 foot long enclosure plus water that is deep enough for it to swim in. all im trying to say is that to keep them there is so much work involed tons more then i initially thought before i did some homework


----------

